# Breeding...



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

My female Anatolian is 8 months old, so is my male. But when do they go into heat usually? She hasn't yet and is showing no signs that she will anytime soon, but I really don't want her bred too young.

How do you keep the male seperated you guys? Sounds IMPOSSIBLE to me.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Wait until she is at least two years old before you breed her, and have both hip tested. Ask your vet about OFA hip tests. The easiest way is to have her spayed, that's what I did. That said, when my only intact border collie female comes in heat, I switch between her and the male on who gets crate time. It's a little extra work, but that's part of having intact males and females. Hopefully these are both reliable working lgds before you breed them.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Yep, they are reliable and wonderful. Hip tested? I'll have to ask what that is. To my vet.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

GraceAlice what is your set up like?

Yard/ house or are they out in pasture with goats-- one idea would be (say if there out with goats ) would be to take one out of the pasture and leash them in your yard while she is in heat....

Dog in heat is an interesting thing-- we only had one heat before the spay it came on pretty silently we didnt notice til week2 til she had some bloody show going on (and she was indoors with us-- it might be alot harder to notice if they are strictly outdoor dogs)-- we lived in SF at that time and were walking her daily at a dog park-- did not even notice any male dogs reactions to her it was weird...
Our female went into an early heat at 7months (too young to breed)and she is a giant schnauzer...
Also at 8 months thats a little young for either breeding or hip testing (their bones are not really done forming yet, which is what you are looking at -- the formation of the hip joint)--


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I would expect her to have a heat pretty soon. Contact whoever you bought her from and ask when _their_ females typically have their first heat.

Even if your male is well contained, you will have to worry about other male dogs within a ten mile radius.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've got a similar situation here; so am watching this thread with interest. At this time I have a mature male lab and a 6 month old Karakachan that will probably be going into heat pretty soon. I'm watching her constantly for signs; and when I see them, I'm bringing my male inside the house and keeping him in here as a house dog until Valentina is out of her breeding cycle. Other dogs around here have been so intimidated over the years, I doubt anything jumps over or crawls under our fencing; but will be watchful for this anyway.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

motdaugrnds, dogs have a special vocal sound to let each other know there is a ***** in heat. Dogs that have never been to your place will show up if there is a "reason" to.

A neighbor told me they used this trick. On her spot in the grass, sprinkle black pepper. Male sniffs the spot, looses his ability to scent long enough to forget why he's there. He goes home.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Maura, I had a similar situation with the German Shepherd I lost to a snake. She was an alpha and, since Cujo is not alpha, she would never let him breed her...poor thing kept trying but never really got the chance. She would just get bored and sit down. The curious part about that past situation is that there are several intact males around here and not one made any attempt to come over. (Not taking a chance with Valentina though so David and I will need to be on our toes!)


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

I use a heat pen, it has fencing on all 6 sides, (yes under ground and on top.)
Used to be commercial grade 9ga cyclone.
My dog Double R's Junkman (aka Sanford) changed that after he bit through 2 gates and impregnated a ***** I did not want bred. 
Now the first 50 or so inches off the ground is 4 ga stock panel over 9ga cyclone.
I would watch her close from this point till she hits heat, when she quits bleeding is when she is most fertile, the whole cycle is ave 20 days.
You cant block that scent dog can smell it for a mile. 
I pat test my girls on the reg, I have used a wipe rag that I keep double zipp locked in a deep freeze, I use as a teaser if I'm going to A.I. My house male will come flying over from a dead sleep, as soon as I crack the seal on the bag (He has been bred many times, he is almost 8) while it is still froze.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

WOW Rock Sanford sure has powerful jaws! (Reminds me of one of your posts where you were talking about it not being wise to get very close to the business end of one of your dogs.)


----------

